# Lamb of God LIVE ONSTAGE COVER!



## Manurack (Oct 21, 2012)

Ok so here's my Lamb of God Tribute video from April 2010 when I played the Nattiq Frolics Festival's Talent Show in my home town of Kugluktuk, Nunavut in the Canadian Arctic.

My song list was Laid to Rest, Hourglass and the solo part of Walk With Me in Hell!

I was a bit nervous as I was the ONLY person on stage and I didn't perform for a couple years in front of an audience, and I was playing in front of my current soul mate right when we just started dating.

ENJOY and I'm open to criticism lol and fuck the gf couldn't shut up during my playing LOL


----------



## MaksMed (Oct 21, 2012)

without drums it sounds creepy


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 21, 2012)

So this is what they do in nunavut... nice playing.


----------



## Fantomas (Oct 21, 2012)

Takes balls of steel to go up there and play this kind of music without any kind of musical backing. I am guessing this was no metal event either, probably lots of people wondering why the fuck you were making so much noise 

Kudos


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 21, 2012)

It is odd how we as metal people still insist on playing our type of music to an audience who doesnt appreciate it. Oh well. Fuck em.


----------



## Manurack (Dec 21, 2012)

Fantomas said:


> Takes balls of steel to go up there and play this kind of music without any kind of musical backing. I am guessing this was no metal event either, probably lots of people wondering why the fuck you were making so much noise
> 
> Kudos



Yeah dude, my home town is mostly interested in Fiddle/Folk Square Dancing music so yeah they were surprised hahaha


----------

